# Dwarf Cichlids compatible to Rams



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 29 and new to cichlids. I was planning on putting a pair of Bolivian Rams in it. Remember it is a community tank with Khuli loaches and livebearers... :help: :help:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A pair may get a bit aggressive but generaly they are OK. What livebeares do you have?
If you do find the occassional pugnacous individual, there's no harm in taking it back to the shop.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have in my tank:clown pleco, swordtails,platys,and khuli loaches. How common are they my lfs are really overpriced other than like petsmart and petsupermarket. Think they will have some? Thanks for the response


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't bother with big chain stores for specialized fish like that. If I want good quality rams I just call in at my local cichlid shop.


----------

